# Specialized RipRock 24"



## AndiK75 (31. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, da mein Sprössling doch etwas zu klein für ein 26er ist (IBL 54cm), habe ich mir überlegt doch einen Zwischenschritt einzulegen. Das Geld ist wohl investiert, das es sein Cousine dann übernimmt.

Wir finden das RipRock 24" sehr anschaulich, aber ich finde es mit 12kg etwas zu schwer ist.
https://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/kids/riprock-expert-24/118233

Was meint ihr kann ich da mit ca. 500€ noch an Gewicht reduzieren.
Freue mich sehr über hilfreich Tipps

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Joeer (31. Dezember 2016)

Hey,

ohne eine Antwort auf deine eigentliche Frage zu haben - kurze Frage von mir... Dein Budget bewegt sich um die 1400€ wenn ich das richtig berechne, das Specialized ca 900€ und nochmals 500€ für das Tunning... 
Da gibt es ja schon von Supurb oder das Maxx was in der Preisklasse ist und leicht...
Kommen die für dich nicht in Frage - wenn nicht warum nicht? Ich quäle mich gerade auch mit ähnlichen Fragen, deshalb versuche ich hier meinen "Horizont zu erweitern"

 Lg Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiK75 (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe eine Mail an Supurb geschickt und gefragt ob es noch andere Farben gibt. Das Auge isst mit. Ansonsten sieht das Rad nicht schlecht aus.

Bei Maxx habe ich keine Kinderfahrräder gefunden.

Mein Sohn legt die Optik und ich hab das letzte Wort was die Technik angeht.
Es ist schwer da auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen. Daher auch der Gedanke seinen Favoriten technisch aufzuarbeiten.


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## track94 (31. Dezember 2016)

Optik hin oder her Geld verschleudern muss man ja auch nicht ...es sei denn es fällt sowieso immer aus den Taschen raus ...dann vielleicht Federleicht oder V-pace


----------



## Joeer (31. Dezember 2016)

Hier der linken zum max

http://www.vpace.de/max-ein-sportliches-und-leichtes-kinderbike/

Ist derzeit mein Favorit, weiß nur nicht ob ich soviel Geld dafür ausgeben will.. Radfahren ist nicht das Haupthobby vom Sohnemann.. Interessant finde ich es hier, das meiner direkt auf das 26'er passt.. D.h. man hat dann gute Teile für später auch...
Aber ich gebe dir vollkommen recht - das Rad muss auch gefallen 
Lg Joe


----------



## giant_r (31. Dezember 2016)

ich denke mit dem maxx war wohl das vpace max gemeint. bei deinem budget wuerde ich mir das auf jeden fall anschauen, gibt es auch farbig.
Edit: Joe hat es ja bereits bestaetigt.


----------



## AndiK75 (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich sehe es nicht als verschleudern. Ich kaufe mir ein Rad für 4T€ weil es mir gefällt.

Ich denke schon dass auch die Optik passen muss.
Und bei mir fällt kein Geld aus den Taschen.


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## AndiK75 (31. Dezember 2016)

Das V-Pace Max sieht gut aus.

Ich nehme es mal als Möglichkeit auf.
Wer noch weitere Alternativen kennt gerne her damit. Federleicht und Kania gefällt uns auch nicht so sehr.


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## AndiK75 (31. Dezember 2016)

Hersteller Angaben

 RAHMEN Specialized A1 Premium Aluminum, single butted, ZeroStack head tube, 135mm rear hub spacing, forged dropouts, replaceable derailleur hanger  GABEL Custom SR Suntour XCT, custom Multi-Circuit Damping, air spring, 70mm of travel, hydraulic lockout, 1-1/8" steerer, alumimum crown and lowers, 28mm aluminum stanchions, post mount only   VORDERRADNABE Alloy disc, 110mm spacing, 6-bolt, sealed cartridge bearings, QR, 28h  HINTERRADNABE Alloy disc, 135mm spacing, 6-bolt disc, 10-speed freehub, sealed cartridge bearings, 28h  SPEICHEN Stainless, 14g  FELGEN 24", double-wall aluminum, 28h  SCHLÄUCHE Standard, Schrader valve  VORDERREIFEN Big Roller, 24x2.8", 60TPI, wire bead  HINTERREIFEN Big Roller, 24x2.8", 60TPI, wire bead,  KURBELGARNITUR Forged alloy, 104mm BCD spider  KETTENBLÄTTER 32T w/chainguard  INNENLAGER Square taper, cartridge bearing   SCHALTHEBEL Shimano Deore, 10-speed  SCHALTWERK Shimano Deore XT, GS cage, 10-speed  KASSETTE Sunrace, 10-speed, 11-36t  KETTE KMC X10, 10-speed w/reusable MissingLink  VORDERRADBREMSE Shimano Deore, hydraulic disc, resin pads, 160mm rotor
ca. 420g inkl. Scheibe  HINTERRADBREMSE Shimano Deore, hydraulic disc, resin pads, 160mm rotor ca. 420g inkl. Scheibe
 LENKER Specialized, alloy, 9-degree backsweep, 4-degree upsweep, 600mm width, 31.8mm  LENKERGRIFFE Specialized Body Geometry XCT lock-on  VORBAU Specialized, 3D-forged alloy, 4-bolt, 6-degree rise, 31.8mm clamp, 60mm  SATTEL Specialized Kids'   SATTELSTÜTZE Alloy, single bolt, 27.2mm  SATTELSTÜTZKLEMME Alloy, 31.8mm  PEDALE BMX-style nylon platform w/reflectors



_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## AndiK75 (31. Dezember 2016)

Wer hätte schon Teile davon in der Hand und kann mir sagen was es wiegt.
Bitte kopieren und Gewicht eintragen. Vielen Dank.


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## Schnegge (31. Dezember 2016)

Hallo AndiK

Mir kommt die Geometrie etwas sehr unsportlich vor. Vor allem der stack erscheint optisch extrem gross zu sein. Sehr niedriges Tretlager -61mm und 115 mm Steuerrohrlänge scheinen das zu bestätigen. Auch bei den Reifen bin ich skeptisch. 2.8er hört sich erstmal spannend an. Meine Jungs kämpfen aber immer wenn es aufwährts geht... und breitere Reifen halte ich da für kontraproduktiv... Bei deinem Budget würd ich auch das max ggf. sogar das 26er empfehlen. Das 24er max genauso wie das supurb sind eher für kleinere Körpergrössen ausgelegt, als das bei 24er sonst der Fall ist. Das Verhältnis von Geometrie zu Radgrösse entspricht hier mehr dem 29er Ansatz. Ich selbst hab für meinen grossen das orbea mx 24 team disc für 500 Euro genommen und mit einer rst first und anderen Reifen aufgerüstet. Bin damit genauso wie der Besitzer sehr zu frieden. Das max hab ich nicht genommen, weil das bike auch im Alltag und zum spielen in Quartier herhalten muss... ...und meine bessere Hälfte mir wahrscheinlich jetzt noch erzählen würde für was man das Geld sonst noch hätte verwenden können... Das supurb war von der Grösse kurz vor zu klein und hätte wahrscheinlich schon im Sommer nicht mehr gepasst. Dafür hat der kleine jetzt das supurb 20 bekommen... Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: das Spezi auf jedenfall erst mal probefahren lassen...

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiK75 (31. Dezember 2016)

Das V-Pace  max26 hat 63cm Überstandshöhe an der Sattelspitze. Das max24 hat nur 59cm. Die IBL meines Kronprinzen beträgt derzeit 54cm. 


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## Schnegge (31. Dezember 2016)

Die 54 cm hatte ich überlesen... die Kronjuwelen des Kronprinzen sollten natürlich heile bleiben... 

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## stormfagel (2. März 2017)

Hi, ich habe das Riprock 24 für den kurzen im Keller. Aktuell arbeite ich auch an der Gewichtsoptimierung. erster Schritt für Rennen wird sein auf einen normale 26er LRS umzurüsten. die 26 unterscheiden sich im durchmesser nicht wirklich vom FAT. Gebrauchte möglichst kurze Carbonstütze und anderer Sattel sind schon dran. Der Optik des Sohnes zu liebe noch farblich passende Kunststoff Flats und Spacer, Klemme, Spanner und Co in grün Alu Elox. Evtl. kommt anstatt der mech. Disc noch was hydraulisches mit Griffweiteneinstellung bei passendem Preis.


----------



## damianfromhell (2. März 2017)

Kunde von uns hat das riprock gleich erstmal tubeless gemacht. spart ne menge  dazu leichter sattel, carbonstütze, carbonlenker, und leichter vorbau (auch wenn der serie schon echt okay ist) desweiteren plant er neue naben zu verbauen. felgen in der breite leicht zu kaufen ist wohl net möglich


----------



## stormfagel (2. März 2017)

Daher der 26" Satz ;D da gehts mit dem Leichtbau schon besser. Aber wieviel "Liter" Milch muss denn da rein für Tubeless?


----------



## stormfagel (2. März 2017)

Also in den Fat-Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (2. März 2017)

der kleine reifen bekommt ein messbecher. die reifen von speci gehen sehr gut tubeless


----------



## duke209 (13. März 2017)

Hab auch gerade ein Riprock 24 mit der ersten Umbaustufe abgeschlossen (bekommt er zu Ostern). Bereits über 1kg einspart....

- S-Works Teile, Tubeless, Pedalen, 1x10 XT, SLX Brake mit Ashima A09 usw....

Mit 26" wird man die 2.8er Breite nicht erreichen. Hab auf meinem Enduro hinten einen WTB Ranger 26+ x 2.8 auf einer W35 Felge, der baut auch so breit. Optional wäre noch der 3.0er. Dann sparst du aber kein Gewichtt an den Reifen....wiegen auch knapp 1kg, wie die 24".

Werde im 2. Schritt Naben/Speichen tauschen und vermutlich die Gabel austauschen auf eine kurze 26".
Die verbaute wiegt 2.4kg!!! Und dann dieses dämliche Nabenmass 110mm....

Werde mal Bilder machen von Stufe 1.


----------



## duke209 (13. März 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Kunde von uns hat das riprock gleich erstmal tubeless gemacht. spart ne menge  dazu leichter sattel, carbonstütze, carbonlenker, und leichter vorbau (auch wenn der serie schon echt okay ist) desweiteren plant er neue naben zu verbauen. felgen in der breite leicht zu kaufen ist wohl net möglich




Du arbeitest nicht zufällig bei ATB?


----------



## damianfromhell (13. März 2017)

Doch


----------



## duke209 (13. März 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Doch



Dann is alles klar 

Ausbaustufe I für Übergabe 
(wiegen muss ich noch, Einzelgewichte dokumentiert)


----------



## stormfagel (13. März 2017)

Na das klint doch gut: Bei mir kommt diese Woche die 26er Gabel an. Es wird ne 80mm Recon SL Solo Air TK. Bin mal gespannt wie es dann rollt. Wenn Fertig dann gibts Bilder. Habe noch ne Carbon-Sattelstütze rumzuliegen, die ich dem kurzen gönnen werde und dann mal gucken was das Rad im 26er Aufbau wiegt. Leider fehlt mir die Küchenwaage für genauere Messungen also ab auf die Waage mit und ohne Rad ;D Bilder mach ich dann auch mal dazu.


----------



## Rebell-78 (14. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Wir holen heute unseren Riprock da der Papa auch eine Fuse hat

Frage, ist die VR Nabe durchgehend 110mm breit oder sind mit Kappen verbreitet?
Falls mit Kappen....auf 100mm kürzen und ein 26-er Gabel verbauen?


----------



## stormfagel (14. März 2017)

die FAT Gabel ist leicht zu breit für 100mm, daher muss für normale 26er Räder mit Disc eine andere Gabel her (Scheibe passt sonst auch nicht in die Bremse


----------



## Rebell-78 (14. März 2017)

Die Gabel ist klar 110mm breit, meinte auch die VR Nabe ob mit Kappen oder durchgehend auf 110mm kommt.


----------



## stormfagel (14. März 2017)

Mess ich nachher mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (14. März 2017)

stormfagel schrieb:


> die FAT Gabel ist leicht zu breit für 100mm, daher muss für normale 26er Räder mit Disc eine andere Gabel her (Scheibe passt sonst auch nicht in die Bremse



Naja die Nabe 110mm Boost könntest schon in ein 26er Laufrad einspeichern, aber das wird in die Gabel nicht passen.

@Rebell-78 sind keine Kappen, brauchst somit auch eine neue Nabe für eine 26er Fork. Aber es würde auch keinen Sinn machen diese schwere Nabe weiterzuverwenden.


----------



## Rebell-78 (17. März 2017)

Top Bike, Vorbau und Lenker geändert, eine leichte Kettenführung/Spanner kommt auch noch....wird auf 1x9 wahrscheinlich umgebaut.


----------



## stormfagel (22. März 2017)

So erster Umbau abgeschlossen... XLC Eloxparts, Specialized Sattel, 80mm Recon Sl SoloAir, LRS SLX/Mavic, Fat Albert (ginge leichter aber der kurze heißt Albert und wer hat schon seine eigene Gummis ;D ) = 11,2kg Kosten 85 Euronen


----------



## B3nNbiKer (28. Mai 2017)

Ich greif das thema wieder auf, da ich aktuell das 20 und das 24 zoll zu hause habe. ich bin wie der rest von euch aber mit dem gewicht unzufrieden. Mich würde interessieren was die naben der laufräder wiegen! Da meiner meinung nach wirklich nur die gabel und die laufräder die schweren brocken sind! 
Daher geht meine überlegung dahin ne carbon gabel aus china vorne einzubauen und eventuell dir naben zu tauschen. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Rebell-78 (28. Mai 2017)

Komm....die Zwerge kommen damit schon klar.


----------



## stormfagel (28. Mai 2017)

Kann morgen gern mal räder und gabel wiegen ;D sind mit sicherheit die schwersten Brocken. Und wie Rebell-78 schon sagt, sie kommen klar ;D


----------



## B3nNbiKer (29. Mai 2017)

gewogen habe ich alles selbst, nur bau ich sicher keine Nabe aus und wiege diese dann, ich würde einfach gerne wissen ob es sich lohnt die naben und speichen zu wechseln. die felgen und reifen bleiben, deswegen hab ich die Bikes ja gekauft


----------



## Azrael (29. Mai 2017)

B3nNbiKer schrieb:


> Daher geht meine überlegung dahin ne carbon gabel aus china vorne einzubauen und eventuell dir naben zu tauschen. Wie seht ihr das?



Eine leichtere Gabel scheint Sinn zu machen, insbesondere für meine Flöhe. Wenn jemand eine Empfehlung hat, würde ich mich über einen Link freuen! Egal ob für das 24er oder das 20er.


----------



## Linipupini (29. Mai 2017)

Azrael schrieb:


> Eine leichtere Gabel scheint Sinn zu machen, insbesondere für meine Flöhe. Wenn jemand eine Empfehlung hat, würde ich mich über einen Link freuen! Egal ob für das 24er oder das 20er.


Starr oder Federgabel? V-Brake oder Scheibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stormfagel (29. Mai 2017)

mit anderer gabel ist es nicht mal so einfach gemacht, da die fat-naben breiter sind als normale und du dann mit den scheiben der bremse nicht mehr passend kommst. ich habe ne günstige recon solo air (gibt es mit 80mm) und einen 26er LRS verbaut. Gewicht ging damit deutlich runter.


----------



## B3nNbiKer (29. Mai 2017)

also ich hatte das 20 zoll mal gemessen und die nabe hat auf jeden fall 100 mm, also erstmal kein Problem, da muss ich doch mal beim 24zoll schauen!


----------



## stormfagel (29. Mai 2017)

die 24er hat 110


----------



## B3nNbiKer (30. Mai 2017)

Hab mal ein paar teile gewogen von 24" hier in bildern. Vielleicht interessiert es einen.


----------



## Azrael (1. Juni 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Starr oder Federgabel? V-Brake oder Scheibe?


Am liebsten Starr. Ich sehe den Nutzen einer Federgabel bei den Plusreifen und 27kg Fahrerinnen Gewicht nicht.
Scheibe.
Ich würde gerne den LRS weiter verwenden, oder im Nachgang mal Optimieren. Das macht es nur nicht einfacher, die Naben in 110mm schränken das Angebot an bezahlbaren Gabeln schon massiv ein.

Da jetzt auf einen normalen 26' LRS zu wechseln macht imho den Vorteil dieses Rads zunichte.


----------



## duke209 (9. Juni 2017)

B3nNbiKer schrieb:


> gewogen habe ich alles selbst, nur bau ich sicher keine Nabe aus und wiege diese dann, ich würde einfach gerne wissen ob es sich lohnt die naben und speichen zu wechseln. die felgen und reifen bleiben, deswegen hab ich die Bikes ja gekauft



Ich denke schon, war kurz davor auszuspeichen und neue leichte Naben und Speichen einzubauen.
Gewichte:

- Nabe vorn 320g
- Nabe hinten 500g
- Nippel/Speichen 450g

Da ist reichlich Potenzial, wobei die 35mm Felgen vom Gewicht her schon top sind - zumal gut für tubeless.
Meine Idee war eine 100mm Naben einzuspeichen und eine leichtere Federgabel (die verbaute wiegt 2.4kg :-( ) gleichzeitig einzubauen (natürlich farblich wieder angepasst).
Optional eine 110mm Hope Boost mit Endkappen 9mm, wenn die originale Fork weiterverwendet werden sollte.

Habs erstmal verschoben, weil der Kleine Mann super mit dem Bike zurecht kommt, obwohl er jetzt ca. 4kg mehr gegenüber seinem Kania bewegt. Unsere Touren haben sich jedoch deutlich verlängert, Trails laufen flüssiger und er liebt seine Federgabel und die Möglichkeit damit das Vorderrad zu lupfen/springen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3nNbiKer (9. Juni 2017)

Hatte sie berechnet bin doch ein bisschen daneben  aber vielen dank! Hab jetzt noch ein bisschen getuned, titan schnellspanner, carbon sattelstütze und noch nen leichten passenden satter wird noch bestellt, pedale geht noch ein bisschen was! Das mit den naben ist so ne sache, die kommt wenn nichts mehr über bleibt


----------



## B3nNbiKer (9. Juni 2017)

Das heisst laut meinen berechnungen das die felge 414g wiegt! Danke!


----------



## duke209 (15. Juni 2017)

B3nNbiKer schrieb:


> Das heisst laut meinen berechnungen das die felge 414g wiegt! Danke!



ja sollte so hinkommen !

Paar Daten, wo einiges an Gewicht drauf ging:

Pedalen Original: 328g / XLC: 206g
Stütze+Sattel Original: 652g / S-Works Carbon+Sattel: 358g
Scheiben original: 224g / Ashima 09 = 140g
Schläuche 576g / Schwalbe Tubless-Band + Milch = auch einiges 
Lenker / Vorbau original 370g / S-Works Carbon+KCNC FlyRide = 241g
usw. 

Brems & Schalteinheit (XT & SLX) brachten noch einiges.


----------



## Azrael (15. Juni 2017)

Der Antrieb liegt im Originalen bei 1170g.
Also Shifter inkl Zug und Hülle, Kassette, Kette und Schaltwerk.

Die beiden Bremsen wiegen 655g.


----------



## Azrael (29. August 2017)

So, ich bin jetzt soweit mit den Umbauten am Bike meiner Großen fertig:



Änderungenvon mir:
 -Neue Gabel
 -neue Nabe Vorne
 -Tubeless Reifen
 -Andere Schaltung
 -Hydraulische Bremsen
 -Sattel
 -Dropperpost

Es Fehlen nur noch ein Paar kleinigkeiten. Der Sattel ist noch nicht fertig modifiziert, der Spacerturm muss noch weg, die Scheiben gegen was Leichteres tauschen und den Lenker ersetzten.
Welches Gesamtgewicht jetzt rausgekommen ist kann ich nicht sagen, nur das es über 3 Kg weniger sind.

Der Fahrspass hat sich gewaltig gesteigert, bergab durch die neuen Bremsen, bergan durch das geringere Gewicht.


----------



## Azrael (29. August 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, war kurz davor auszuspeichen und neue leichte Naben und Speichen einzubauen.
> Gewichte



Hier noch die gewogenen Gewichte der einzelnen, originalen Komponenten:


----------



## B3nNbiKer (29. August 2017)

Super danke. Was Wiegt das Bike jetzt komplett?


----------



## Azrael (13. September 2017)

B3nNbiKer schrieb:


> Super danke. Was Wiegt das Bike jetzt komplett?


Hatte deine Frage übersehen...

Die Waage bleibt bei insgesamt 10,6kg stehen. 
Das mit unter 10 wird wohl schwierig werden.


----------



## Alex1206 (23. Januar 2018)

Hi zusammen,

gestern ist ein Specialized Riprock 24 Comp eingezogen. Grund für die mittlere Ausstattung war die Luftgabel und die hydraulische Disc mit Griffweitenverstellung. Die Expert-Ausstattung war mir dann schlicht zu teuer.
Nun geht es ans optimieren. Erster Zug wird der Tubelessumbau sein. Kann mir jemand sagen ob schon ein taugliches Felgenband drinnen ist oder welche Breite an Felgenband benötigt wird?

Danke.

Gruß Alex


----------



## stormfagel (23. Januar 2018)

Am Besten du schreibst mal *damianfromhell* an, der hat die meines Wissens nach tubeless umgerüstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (23. Januar 2018)

stormfagel schrieb:


> Am Besten du schreibst mal *damianfromhell* an, der hat die meines Wissens nach tubeless umgerüstet.


Ist keins drin. Musste dir besorgen


----------



## stormfagel (3. Mai 2018)

Nächste Ausbaustufe abgeschlossen. Für 30 Euronen ist meiner nun weg vom gripshift/revo zu X0 Trigger und X0 Schaltwerk in der Carbonvariante. Die Fahrfreude steigt weiter.


----------



## Golow (30. April 2019)

Hallo,
bei meinem Specialized RipRock 24", welches jetzt2 Jahre alt ist, aber wenig gefahren, gibt es ein Problem:
Die Kette springt beim Rückwärtstreten immer ab. Hat jemand eine gute Idee, im Fahrradladen wurde mir gesagt, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt das Problem zu beheben. Besten Dank!


----------



## B3nNbiKer (1. Mai 2019)

Kette schmieren schauen das am Umwerfer alle "rädchen" sauber drehen und die kette nirgends schleift. meist ist einer der teile schwergängiger als die anderen welches dann dazu führen kann das die Kette springt.


----------



## schläferchriz (21. Dezember 2019)

Mal ne doofe Frage.... wie habt ihr das mit den Ventilen beim Tubelessumbau gemacht? Bei meinem Knirps sind da Autoventile drin.


----------



## joglo (16. Juni 2021)

Hi, sorry den alten Thread rauszuziehen,

darf ich mal nachfragen hat jemand zufällig die Einbauhöhe der original Federgabel zumindest grob im Kopf?

Stimmt meine Rechnung?
die original Bereifung ist 24x2.8". Die Felge sollte ne 507mm haben und dann eben 2x2.8"(=7,11cm) dazu = 64,92cm Außendurchmesser
Ein 26x2.25 wäre 55,9+ 2x5,715 = 67.33cm
Also wären das ca. 2,4cm Höhenunterschied wobei Tretlager und Sitzposition nur 1,2cm höher kommen würden oder eben die Reifen 1,2cm näher an den Rahmen im Hinterbau kommen würden.
Kann jemand das bitte bestätigen?
Welche 26" Reifen passen nach Erfahrungen in das Bike?

Danke

Ich überlege nur gerade auch ein gebraucht günstig erhältliches Riprock 24 zu kaufen und auf 26" Federgabel und LRS umzubauen...


----------

